# Hold yer fire boys! This lil blondie is looking for a lease in SE Georgia.



## nella (Jan 21, 2007)

op2: 

Ok guys here we go.. I am looking for a lease in the Southeastern part of Georgia.. Here is the kicker; My boyfriend purchased a lease just above Valdosta, he went a few times this past year and came back very disapointed. He took me with him this last trip and no wonder my boy was not smilin.  Although beautiful land and very peaceful, the food plots that are suposed to be maintained looked like a mulled over mulch field landscaped by the border patrol.. Bottom line, Im a girlie girl who doesnt mind gettin a lil mud on her tires and there is nothing that makes me more happy than to see him smile.. If anyone has info on a well maintained lease I would so appreciate the help. After all I just bought him this new Browning Medallion with a Liepold Scope, and I would love for him to actually get to pull the trigger other than at the range and possibly "catch" (ok, kill) a deer or turkey with it.. 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## General Lee (Jan 21, 2007)

Every man should be so lucky  Good luck Nell............


----------



## gdaagent (Jan 22, 2007)

You gotta sister?


----------

